# Lake Logan Spillway???



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I know logan's got some big saugeye and good overall numbers of them but how bout the spillway, anyone ever do anygood there for saugeye in the winter? 
Thanks


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

never fished it but i imagine,if theres deep enough water and a good food source,(shad),then you should be able to.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've fished it a few times in the fall and got skunked. Its not very deep unless there is a lot of water coming from the lake. People say its good right after a lot of rain.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have fished it several times with nothing but small bass and gills coming from it. I think it would be better in the spring


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Its not very good for saugeye.Its a spillover damn so not to many saugeye find their way over the damn.You can catch an occasional eye down there but I dont know anyone who consistantly does.Ive always heard the beach is where its at but I have never had much luck there.I have had My best luck throwing a wally diver along the rocky shorline to the left << of the main dock area.


----------

